# Weak fledgling found, possible spinal injury



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone recall any threads that might help me with my latest injured pigeon? This is a young bird, found on a sidewalk near a building where lots of pigeons roost. He cannot stand on his own. Reflexes in his feet are good, unable to grip or put one foot in front of the other, difficult to assess deep pain versus simple reflexes with this bird. 

He was being gavage fed before I got him but ate and drank readily from a bowl when offered. I supplemented him tonight with 24cc because he didn't eat much today as we travelled in the car for several hours. Anyway, his main problem is inability to stand. Originally I suspected spinal trauma and that is what I still suspect. Xrays were normal. Have not pulled bloodwork yet.

I saw one thread about Reti's pidge with similar signs that improved over a 4 or 5 days. This pidge was found several days ago with no improvement yet. I have him in a paper towel lined carrier bolstered around the perimeter with rolled towels. Still he gets himself into situations that I have to help him out of, but he is in good spirits and is a sweetie.

I'm willing to give him the "tincture of time" in case there is swelling in his spinal cord that might eventually go down, but I do realize this bird might be PTS within the week if there is no improvement.

Thanks for your help.

Earthapidge


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If you are refering to Jane as far as I remember she showed some improvement in few days. Her legs were not stretched out in front of her anymore after 4-5 days, she was able to keep them tucked under her, but could not stand or walk and she was like that for a long time. I remember I gave her Metacam and Baytril (in case of paratyphoid).My vet suggested to put her down, he didn't think she could recover.
I did physical therapy with her, kept her legs in warm water and she started moving them in time, plus massages on the legs while holding her. 
BTW, turned out to be a boy and his name is Jake. It took many weeks before he could stand and some more before he could walk. The feet are bent and one foot has the toes curled (will take a pic tomorrow), but he can walk some and stand and he flies very well, enjoying his little life.
My vet thought he would develop ulcers and infections from walking and standing on his knuckles, but hasn't happened in the two years I have him now. I do apply aloe cream and sometimes vaseline on his feet and he is doing great.
It can take a long time for them to recover from something like this.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There have been quite a few problems like this in times past. As long as there is no "fullness" in the abdomen, you can suspect a spinal cause. Every now and then one gets a kidney infection and the local swelling there causes a temporary paralysis. There's also post-egg laying paralysis to consider, especially when you don't know the bird's background. 

Anyhow, there's plenty of reason for hope and you'll just have to judge by the fecals whether there's good reason to start an antibiotic. When my Winter had her oviduct problem, it was about three weeks until she could walk again.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

EarthaPidge said:


> I'm willing to give him the "tincture of time" in case there is swelling in his spinal cord that might eventually go down,* but I do realize this bird might be PTS within the week if there is no improvement.*


The bird definitely needs more then a week, possibly a few months depending on what the problem is. I would also give the bird a calcium supplement as well as a drop of pure cod liver oil. Deficiency's of nutrients can also cause problems.Natural sources are also better absorbed then man made preparations, especially in those birds already sick.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> The bird definitely needs more then a week, possibly a few months depending on what the problem is. I would also give the bird a calcium supplement as well as well as a drop of pure cod liver oil. Deficiency's of nutrients can also cause problems.


Forgot to mention that I did give Jake calcium, vit B complex and other vitamin supplements.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Laura, did his poop culture show any evidence of worms or coccidiosis? Most of the time when we get one in that can't stand or fly, that is the first thing I think of.

Would the x-ray you took show any swelling of the spine? 

We have had them come in with bruising on their rumps and wings from a fall from their nest and it would take them several weeks for the areas to heal completely. He may not be moving around much because it hurts.


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the advice. This is a young bird, definitely not laying yet. I didn't have a chance to run a fecal, looks normal grossly, will do that today at home. Only a few lice found, and treated for that. Will have to continue with everything (had already given Ca+ and vits on arrival) and see what happens. I'd love to see this little one released if at all possible. Very sweet bird. Also, in answer to the xray question, nothing abnormal noted.

Thanks again,
E-Pidge


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope he pulls through and does well. Thank you for taking care of him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Here is a pic of Jake today.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Earthapidge,



Of course cracked Leg Bones can do it...

Sprains, strains or pulled Ligaments/Tendons can do it...

Injury or contususion to the Hip Joints can do it...


I have seen many limp - but axially aligned - single Legs where I could find no broken Bones, assumed sprain or strain or pulled ligament-tendon...and they came back fine over time. sometimes two weeks or so...seldom faster.

Both legs, in theory, could have a similar problem, and it is just so hard to really tell from 'what'...

The times I have seen Limp Legs along with a wierd 'Spiniach Dip' ( ample size poops, Bird eats well, but dark 'Green' with swirled Urates ) kind of poops getting made, I attributed some Virus effecting the Liver and Kidneys...


Occasions of topical evidense of Back Injury, the Legs were limp initially, and came back anywhere from in a day or two, to, slowly over weeks...


Check very sensitivly along the Thighs and Hip Joints, for any hints of swelling or anything odd, and to see if the Legs swing limply in a fore and aft manner with no suspicious sideways play when holding him up...


Providing definite warmth might be good...


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

*Good News!*

Well, this little guy has improved every so slightly, he can stand for very brief periods, and actively tries to get away from his droppings more than before. Still sits very fluffed up, and is no longer eating on his own at all, but that's ok, it gives me a chance to mix in a bunch of good stuff into his feedings. Just a note, I also add The Missing Link avian formula to all of my pidgies' diet, including this new one. Does anyone else use it?

Thanks for all of your advice and for giving me hope that he can recover from this mysterious injury/ailment. I'll keep you posted!

E-Pidge


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is wonderful news that he is a little better. 
I have right now a pijie who can't walk or stand. I talked to my vet ast night and he suggested it might be PMV. That is also what I thought my guy has, since I saw him one day trying to fly and he flew backwards. 

Anyways, hope your pijie will improve soon.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Earthapidge! I had a few wild birds come in just like this. They can't stand but can grip somewhat with their feet but unable to hold up their own weight, I found out the birds like that had spinal injuries and also Pelvic girdle breaks but without x-rays it is hard to tell. Lots of rest and waiting to see if swelling goes down. Good Luck


Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

EarthaPidge said:


> Well, this little guy has improved every so slightly, he can stand for very brief periods, and actively tries to get away from his droppings more than before. Still sits very fluffed up, and is no longer eating on his own at all, but that's ok, it gives me a chance to mix in a bunch of good stuff into his feedings. Just a note, I also add The Missing Link avian formula to all of my pidgies' diet, including this new one. Does anyone else use it?
> 
> Thanks for all of your advice and for giving me hope that he can recover from this mysterious injury/ailment. I'll keep you posted!
> 
> E-Pidge


Hi E-Pidge, 


Glad to hear things are improving...

Leg issues are one of those things where when there is nothing conspicuous, one just sees how they go...I have seen some limp when they get here, standing the next day...others, take longer of course.


Tell us more about the 'Missing Link' stuff...sounds interesting.


Good luck..!


----------

